# Oculus Rift: Floor Level zu hoch



## Struggy (1. März 2020)

Hi, ich möchte jetzt endlich mal das sehr nervige Problem angehen, dass ich in den meisten VR-Spielen zu groß bin und der Boden generell nicht richtig eingemessen scheint. Beispiel Elevator to the moon: Ganz am Anfang wird einem ein Stift runtergeworfen, diesen kann ich aber nie aufheben, weil er etwa 20 cm unter meiner Hand für mich unerreichbar ist, mein physischer Fußboden ist da einfach im Weg. In Steam habe ich schon solche Advanced-Settings runtergeladen, da kann man dann den Floor level fixen, dabei legt man einen Touch-Controller auf den Boden und misst dann ein. Aber das muss ich ständig machen, es wird ständig überschrieben und dies vermutlich von der Oculus-Software (meine ich zumindest). Die Sensoren habe ich über das Oculus-Programm auch schon zig mal justiert, dennoch bin ich zu hoch eingestellt. Habe auch schon die Körpergröße auf plus und minus 20cm eingestellt, aber es ändert nichts. Hat jemand einen Rat? In Reddit und co. habe ich leider auch nichts finden können. 

Ach so, ich habe eine Rift!

Grüße und Dank!


----------



## Ruvinio (1. März 2020)

Hast Du mal ein WMR-Headset gehabt?


----------



## Struggy (1. März 2020)

Ruvinio schrieb:


> Hast Du mal ein WMR-Headset gehabt?


Nein. :/


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. März 2020)

Struggy schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte jetzt endlich mal das sehr nervige Problem angehen, dass ich in den meisten VR-Spielen zu groß bin und der Boden generell nicht richtig eingemessen scheint. Beispiel Elevator to the moon: Ganz am Anfang wird einem ein Stift runtergeworfen, diesen kann ich aber nie aufheben, weil er etwa 20 cm unter meiner Hand für mich unerreichbar ist, mein physischer Fußboden ist da einfach im Weg. In Steam habe ich schon solche Advanced-Settings runtergeladen, da kann man dann den Floor level fixen, dabei legt man einen Touch-Controller auf den Boden und misst dann ein. Aber das muss ich ständig machen, es wird ständig überschrieben und dies vermutlich von der Oculus-Software (meine ich zumindest). Die Sensoren habe ich über das Oculus-Programm auch schon zig mal justiert, dennoch bin ich zu hoch eingestellt. Habe auch schon die Körpergröße auf plus und minus 20cm eingestellt, aber es ändert nichts. Hat jemand einen Rat? In Reddit und co. habe ich leider auch nichts finden können.
> 
> Ach so, ich habe eine Rift!
> 
> Grüße und Dank!



Normale Rift oder Rift-S?
Bei ersterer hatte ich das Problem einmal, aber nach einem kompletten Reset und Neuausmessung hat hat es gepasst. Im Worst Case könnte man 20 cm hohe Objekte unter die Kameras legen; ohne eine Möglichkeit den Boden selbst zu erfassen sieht dich das System dann 20 cm tiefer als du tatsächlich bist.

Bei einer -S entfallen alle diese Möglichkeiten. Die erkennt den Boden selbst und Oculus sieht zwar Korrekturen nach unten vor, in dem man einen abgelegten Controller als Referenz nimmt, aber nicht nach oben. Da würde ich zunächst andere Umgebungen ausprobieren und, wenn die Bodenerkennung in diesen funktioniert, die eigentlich Spielfläche umgestalten um die Quelle der Verwirrung zu finden.


----------



## Zubunapy (13. März 2020)

Ich habe dieses Problem aktuell auch ab und zu. Da hilft dann leider nur eine Neueinrichtung. Zum Glück ist die heute ja recht fix gemacht. Die Fußbodenhöhe muss dabei neu kalibriert werden. Also achte da genau drauf  In Oculus Home sieht man es für gewöhnlich nicht sofort, dass man grad ein bisschen zu hoch schwebt. Aber in Spielen bemerkt man es dann sofort.


----------

